# The difference between Son 36MP & Canon 50MP - Sonyalpharumors



## xps (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/this-is-the-difference-between-the-canon-50mp-sensor-and-sony-36mp-sensor/

Their view of the Senors


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 24, 2015)

xps said:


> Their view of the Senors



Thanks! However, as many early reviews this is nearly worthless as they're shooting jpeg only.

Plus for a comparison, they should resize 50mp->36mp and then compare in different shooting situations to find out if the increased resolution is a nice "extra" and you can just downsize, or if the "crop-style" smaller pixels have more drawbacks than just larger file size. 

Other than what the Sony boys write, I do find the difference 36/50 noticeable, it's certainly more than the usual 18/20/22 of current Canon sensors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2015)

xps said:


> Their view of the Senors



Because, as we all know, only the sensor matters. :


----------

